# UMC 200 Feedback



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So I am thinking of purchasing the umc-200 and the xpa amp as part of my living room setup. I always wanted the "separates" look to my system and read some really good things about Emotiva (too bad that you cant demo them at any locations) Again, nothing but good feedback about the amps, but getting mixed reviews about the processor. Some say the biggest downfall is that the firmware updates take forever or that picture quality running lets say an oppo through it, doesn't do the oppo it's potential. I understand that the UMC 200 doesn't have any video processing, so would you recommend using the processor for audio only and bring the sources directly to the display??
I understand that it's entry level av equipment and that there are plenty more options out there, but anyone who has had experience with this setup, feedback would be greatly appreciated!!!!
in addition, does anyone know when the new 7.1 balanced pre/pro is coming out (kinda really want that lol)


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I would try your Marantz 5005 with the Emotiva amp and compare that to the UMC 200. I wonder if you will find a big improvement going to a complete Emotiva setup. Your Marantz is a really good receiver. I believe it has pre-outs.

Jeff


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

That's exactly what I would do. Run your AVR as a pre/pro.

I have a Yamaha RX-V665/Emotiva XPA-5 setup that I really like. The 665 was supposed to be temporary, but 3 years later, it's still in my rack.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Assuming your SR5005 has all the features you want/need, +1 to running it with an Emotiva amp*. If it's missing features, I'd consider getting an AVR that has them.

The nice thing about using an AVR is that - depending perhaps on the # or types of speakers you're driving - you don't have to buy a five- or seven-channel amplifier: Get something like an XPA-3 for your front three speakers and let the AVR handle your surrounds.

----------
(*And I'm not just saying all this because I have my SR6003 paired with a UPA-5.  )


----------



## DanielFifty (Jun 30, 2013)

I went to the Emotiva summer show in Boston June 22 and got a UMC-200 & UPA-700. It was to replace a Denon AVR-2309. The Denon worked but did not like the Magnepan MMG W speakers 5 ohm impedance. It got quite hot. The Emotiva gear sounds better with more detail. What I like most about the UMC-200 is the speaker trims on the remote. On the Denon you had to stop the movie and go deep into the menus to adjust the speakers. With the Emotiva just hit the buttons on the remote to trim the surrounds, sub or center speakers. This is important as cable is different on every channel. The only thing that did not work was EMO-Q. This is due to the Magnepan's and the L shaped room. The picture on my Samsung has better blacks and maybe a bit sharper with the UMC-200. The UPA-700 is just warm to the touch and more dynamic than the Denon. Emotiva has a 30 day trial so you can try it in your system.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

DanielFifty said:


> I went to the Emotiva summer show in Boston June 22 and got a UMC-200 & UPA-700. It was to replace a Denon AVR-2309. The Denon worked but did not like the Magnepan MMG W speakers 5 ohm impedance. It got quite hot. The Emotiva gear sounds better with more detail. What I like most about the UMC-200 is the speaker trims on the remote. On the Denon you had to stop the movie and go deep into the menus to adjust the speakers. With the Emotiva just hit the buttons on the remote to trim the surrounds, sub or center speakers. This is important as cable is different on every channel. The only thing that did not work was EMO-Q. This is due to the Magnepan's and the L shaped room. The picture on my Samsung has better blacks and maybe a bit sharper with the UMC-200. The UPA-700 is just warm to the touch and more dynamic than the Denon. Emotiva has a 30 day trial so you can try it in your system.


If you really want to do your L-shaped room some justice, the UMC-200 has a very powerful manual feature in P-EQ. It just so happens that HomeTheaterShack has REW, so if you didn't already know, their is a section of this forum that can get you started and with the microphone of your choice you can do wonders. To me REW and a P-EQ will take you past the "set it and forget it" room correction softwares.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

HTGeek7 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I am thinking of purchasing the umc-200 and the xpa amp as part of my living room setup. I always wanted the "separates" look to my system and read some really good things about Emotiva (too bad that you cant demo them at any locations) Again, nothing but good feedback about the amps, but getting mixed reviews about the processor. Some say the biggest downfall is that the firmware updates take forever or that picture quality running lets say an oppo through it, doesn't do the oppo it's potential. I understand that the UMC 200 doesn't have any video processing, so would you recommend using the processor for audio only and bring the sources directly to the display??
> I understand that it's entry level av equipment and that there are plenty more options out there, but anyone who has had experience with this setup, feedback would be greatly appreciated!!!!
> in addition, does anyone know when the new 7.1 balanced pre/pro is coming out (kinda really want that lol)


The UMC-200 has a hardware video switcher, and it does nothing to any video signal but pass whats sent through. If all it does is pass the video signal through, what exactly would be keeping the Oppo from its full potential? This shouldn't be, and isn't an issue.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Owner of a UMC200! Its a great unit and also appealing as can be to look at!! 

There's a new firmware update that I notice is available at Emotiva and hear it fixes some bugs that some are experiencing. However in my case no issues and works great!! Since you are an owner of the Emotiva amp, the UMC200 would be a great match, but if that does not matter to you I am sure the other choices will work out fine also. 

As for the Oppo 103 as I own one too, I just use it as a BR player and running an HDMI cable from the oppo to the UMC200 (nothing fancy), but works great together.


----------



## green giant (May 24, 2013)

Overall I've had pretty good luck with the UMC 200, though I did have Emotiva upgrade the firmware.

I had a chance to compare it head to head with the outlaw 975 offering. 

The emotiva is more detailed and has more separation between instruments etc. On the flip side the Outlaw is more reserved and smoother if you will. I wouldn't call the emotiva bright, I'd call it neutral and for theater it's very nice. The outlaw has more of that classic audiophile sound, but I actually thought it was a bit dark.

Both nice units for the money, I think there is more bang for the buck with the emotiva.


----------

